# "Larger" Partagas Shorts?



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who suggested Partagas shorts as a box that smokes good ROTT! I had my first this past weekend after only 2 weeks rest and needless to say, I was blown away. It was very nice...almost a salty/sweet very smooth drawing stick. Are any of the larger Partagas similar in taste/profile? I've tried a Partagas Coronas senior and it was good too, but not quite to the level of the short in my opinion. What about the PSP2 or PSD4 ? Would either of those be similar but just a longer smoke? Preferably without years of age on them.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

For me, the Lusitania and 898 are closer in profile to the short than the PSP2 or PSD4. 898's are smoking as well as any cigar in the world right now and the Lusi is generally regarded as one of the top 5 cigars in the world. I would def. try both if you haven't already.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

austintxeric said:


> Thanks to everyone who suggested Partagas shorts as a box that smokes good ROTT! I had my first this past weekend after only 2 weeks rest and needless to say, I was blown away. It was very nice...almost a salty/sweet very smooth drawing stick. Are any of the larger Partagas similar in taste/profile? I've tried a Partagas Coronas senior and it was good too, but not quite to the level of the short in my opinion. What about the PSP2 or PSD4 ? Would either of those be similar but just a longer smoke? Preferably without years of age on them.


If you like the Short
you will love the 898 and P2
The PSD4 are just taking longer to come around. When they do, awesome.

IMHO the 898 is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

austintxeric said:


> Thanks to everyone who suggested Partagas shorts as a box that smokes good ROTT! I had my first this past weekend after only 2 weeks rest and needless to say, I was blown away. It was very nice...almost a salty/sweet very smooth drawing stick. Are any of the larger Partagas similar in taste/profile? I've tried a Partagas Coronas senior and it was good too, but not quite to the level of the short in my opinion. What about the PSP2 or PSD4 ? Would either of those be similar but just a longer smoke? Preferably without years of age on them.


Its funny me and Bull were just talking about this. IMHO everything in the Partagas line tastes like a Partagas.
But that's where it ends, every Vitola offers different nuances and range of flavors.
They all are different and they are all the same if you catch my meaning.
Unlike other Marca's where there are 2 or 3 Vitola's that establish the taste profile for the entire line!
That's why i am a Partagas whore, do yourself a favor try them all!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I prefer the PSP2 & PSD4 over the 898. Lusi's are a good stick but you will pay for it. The shorts have been a staple for awhile. I'm told the '09 wrappers are some of the best. The '03s are fanominal...I think it's the 03s....but you can't find them anywhere.

I think if you try a PSP2 you will enjoy it very much


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Just to expand on what Tony said.
The beauty of the party line, is that everything is very similar
with suble nuances. For that reason, you can buy the size you prefer and be happy. For me the 898 and P2 work. The Lusi was awesome,,,,just not my size, so I wan't smoking them.

There are Marcas that that I break my rule for.....Upmann Sir Winston and Cohiba Esplendido are two that come to mind....sorry for the ramble


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

If only money grew on trees I'd order boxes of each and every one! I was really impressed with the nice draw on the shorts. I can see myself really liking Partagas marca based on the couple I have tried so far!


TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its funny me and Bull were just talking about this. IMHO everything in the Partagas line tastes like a Partagas.
> But that's where it ends, every Vitola offers different nuances and range of flavors.
> They all are different and they are all the same if you catch my meaning.
> Unlike other Marca's where there are 2 or 3 Vitola's that establish the taste profile for the entire line!
> That's why i am a Partagas whore, do yourself a favor try them all!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Like Tony said, try them all. Party is my favorite, and makes up about 75% of my Cuban stash. The Lusitania and 898 are on my to try list, but Party's line of smaller cigars are all great. Habaenro's, Aristocrats and Mille Fleur's are great smokes, and cheap.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i've been enjoying the p1 jar lately,but i gotta give a shout out for the president,one of my favorite party's...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i've been enjoying the p1 jar lately,but i gotta give a shout out for the president,one of my favorite party's...


 +1 on the prez
a great value,,,,Ron turned me on to these a cpl yrs ago,,,,There are still 07's available......


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

So many choices!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

IMO, there are no other cigars that have the Party Short profile.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i've been enjoying the p1 jar lately,but i gotta give a shout out for the president,one of my favorite party's...


I got to give the Ronster credit again after he told me about the Presidents I fell in Love with them and am on my second box. Good cigars and a great shape!


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Jeff,
How would you describe the differences between the short and the 898 or the psp2?


Tarks said:


> IMO, there are no other cigars that have the Party Short profile.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, from all the comments here and the numerous mention of Party shorts... I think I have an idea what I'm going to buy for my first CC purchase!


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

BMack said:


> Wow, from all the comments here and the numerous [/B]mention of Party shorts... I think I have an idea what I'm going to buy for my first CC purchase!


As a newb myself, I highly recommend the shorts as a safe choice! They were one of my first orders and I was really impressed when I tried my first after only 2 weeks rest...from a box of JUN 10.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

austintxeric said:


> Jeff,
> How would you describe the differences between the short and the 898 or the psp2?


In a nutshell:

Shorts - Firecrackers. Exotic spice on retro with lots earthy notes. One dimensional but a fantastic dimension. One of my favorite cigars.

898 - Fantastic. Refined, smooth, complex with lots of creamy, dusty cocoa, and woody notes. Can be a powerhouse depending on vintage. If you like power go with vintage 04.

PSP2 - Good cigar with lots of age. Strong, black pepper, some cream and earthy notes. I do not enjoy these young as the black pepper mutes all other flavors. With age they become very complex.

Hope that helps.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I've never had a short but the PSD #4 with minimum 2-3 years on it is very good.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Man Party shorts are quickly becoming my favorite cigar! 

But I hear ya on size, after 35 - 40 minutes, I find that I just want more of that flavor....

I seriously need to buy a few more boxes

Jim


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

Churchill Deluxe. Good luck finding them though, unless you are willing to pay a premium.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

austintxeric said:


> As a newb myself, I highly recommend the shorts as a safe choice! They were one of my first orders and I was really impressed when I tried my first after only 2 weeks rest...from a box of JUN 10.


Good to know man! Unfortunately deals keep popping up 3ers, 5ers of Habanos. It may be a while before I have the money to buy a box, haha.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

the nub said:


> Churchill Deluxe. Good luck finding them though, unless you are willing to pay a premium.


Yeah a very good Partagas this but discontinued. I think have two sticks left of this buried somewhere. Unfortunately the same cannot be said about the Tubos Deluxe. 

It is said that the Shorts is the grandson of the Lusitania. Have a go at this double corona, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

I talked my coworkers into placing an order of Partagas Shorts, so I'm hoping they enjoy them as much as I have and most here have. I'll just keep debating what the next largest vitola I will buy from Partagas. Or maybe I should get a cab of 50 Shorts!  


BMack said:


> Good to know man! Unfortunately deals keep popping up 3ers, 5ers of Habanos. It may be a while before I have the money to buy a box, haha.


----------

